# L'icone Réglages est disparue sur mon iPad 3



## rejean martel (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, comment retrouver l'icone de Réglages qui est disparue lors d'une réorganisation des dossiers de mon iPad 3 ?
Je peux retrouver Réglage en faisant une recherche mais je ne trouve pas comment la remettre sur l'écran
Merci


----------



## Kevin.drt (15 Juillet 2012)

_Si ton iPad est Jailbreack, cest possible de la faire disparaitre & donc de le remettre.

En revanche? Si ce nest pas le cas, il s'agit probablement d'un bug. _


----------



## quark67 (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, as-tu vérifié que tu n'as pas placé Réglages par mégarde dans un dossier avec d'autres applications ? (tu peux glisser une application dans un dossier si tu fais glisser une icône d'application sur une autre icône d'application, ce qui aurait très bien pu survenir lorsque tu as réorganisé tes icônes).


----------



## rejean martel (15 Juillet 2012)

Merci tous deux mais mon iPad n'est pas Jailbreaké et j'avais déjà vérifié tous mes dossiers.

J'ignore comment j'ai pu éliminer cette icone mais c'est chia. de devoir passer par la recherche pour avoir accès aux réglages...


----------



## Kevin.drt (16 Juillet 2012)

_Restaure le...!_


----------



## MacSedik (16 Juillet 2012)

rejean martel a dit:


> Merci tous deux mais mon iPad n'est pas Jailbreaké et j'avais déjà vérifié tous mes dossiers.
> 
> J'ignore comment j'ai pu éliminer cette icone mais c'est chia. de devoir passer par la recherche pour avoir accès aux réglages...



Effectivement c'est chiant!  bon j'ai une astuce qui t'obligera à tout réorganiser mais tu retrouvera l'icône réglages. 

Va dans spotlight pour rechercher ton icône réglages, dans réglages va dans général, réintialiser puis réinitialise l'écran d'accueil. Par magie ton icône y sera


----------



## rejean martel (18 Juillet 2012)

MacSedik a dit:


> Effectivement c'est chiant!  bon j'ai une astuce qui t'obligera à tout réorganiser mais tu retrouvera l'icône réglages.
> 
> Va dans spotlight pour rechercher ton icône réglages, dans réglages va dans général, réintialiser puis réinitialise l'écran d'accueil. Par magie ton icône y sera


Merci MacSedik, c'est réglé!


----------



## Noune1703 (20 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous 
Voilà j'ai un iPad 2 , je suis pas une experte en tout ce qui concerne la technologie etc mais aujourd'hui je l'ai pris comme tous les jours pour y jouer . En ouvrant une application , beug de l'iPad ! Il s'est éteint rallumer éteint etc .... Jusqu'à a un moment ou j'ai réussi à le réutiliser quelques heures après et la certaines applications avaient disparu ! Des jeux comme aussi les photos les vidéos ou encore même l'app store et encore les réglages !!!!! 
Gros problème c'est que même en recherchant je ne retrouves pas ces applis. Je ne trouve pas d'explications sur les forums etc alors si vous pourriez m'aidez svp !!!!!!!!!!
Merci d'avance


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Juillet 2014)

Commence par restaurer ton iPad, étape dont tu ne feras pas l'économie.


----------



## Noune1703 (21 Juillet 2014)

Je ne peux pas le réinitialiser sans les réglages ... 
J'ai vraiment besoin daide ... Je peux même plus télécharger d'application ni rien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------

Problème résolu très facilement . Je suis allez sur iTunes en branchant mon iPad j'ai simplement fait une mise à jours et bingo j'ai tout retrouvè


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Juillet 2014)

Noune1703 a dit:


> Je ne peux pas le réinitialiser sans les réglages ...
> 
> J'ai vraiment besoin daide ... Je peux même plus télécharger d'application ni rien
> 
> ...




Réinitialiser ?
On te parle de restaurer, et oui, sans les réglages, comme la procédure te l'indique. C'est d'ailleurs probablement ce que tu as fait avec iTunes sans t'en rendre compte.
Un petit conseil : tu devrais lire un peu mieux les tutoriaux, infos et conseils. Ça t'éviteras peut-être de nouveaux ennuis.


----------



## adixya (26 Juillet 2014)

Bah parce que lui voulait probablement restaurer en allant dans les reglagesnsaufnqu'i&#314;ne peut pas sans l'icône.
Il fallait donc lui répondre qu'il pouvait restaurer aussi depuis iTunes, pas besoin d'avoir un ton cassant on n'est pas tous experts en informatique !


----------

